

My long rambly post about what to do with my life - Tarks
http://azimpalmer.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/figuring-out-what-i-want-and-where-im.html

======
Tarks
Hi, it's long and rambly but I'd like to know what parts (if any) were
interesting, I could talk more about working at an investment bank, about my
experience consulting in general etc, or something completely different.

I'd also really appreciate anything that helps structure thinking about a
business/passive income generators such as this
<http://www.businessmodelgeneration.com/canvas> as I think thais will be the
focus for the next few months.

